

MIT: AR is the way to interface with smart objects, with working demos.  - baron_mango
http://singularityhub.com/2013/05/20/virtual-and-real-objects-meet-and-become-smarter-objects-at-mit/

======
baron_mango
I work in AR, and our CEO has a great observation correlating the early days
of film with these early days of AR.

Basically, when they first came up with moving pictures, they didn't know what
to do with them. They filmed basic motions in the world - animals walking, an
arm swinging a hammer - as well as the existing entertainment (plays, from a
fixed viewpoint). People would be really impressed the first time, but since
the usage was, ultimately, "gimmicky", they didn't come back to it.

It took the invention of special effects; if I'm remembering correctly, merely
the cutting and re-assembly of the film (editing), for people to begin to
actually see what the medium was capable of and for it to start taking off.

This is definitely that moment for AR. (Feels like there'll be more, but this
is definitely one of them)

